# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Marinated Lamb Cutlets

## Tulip

Ingredients
250 grams Lamb Chops
50 grams Lamb, minced
100 grams Assorted vegetables, boil and minced
5 grams Salt
15 grams Pepper powder
10 grams Fresh mint
20 grams Thyme
20 ml Worcestershire sauce
1 Lemon
Mashed potatoes and mint sauce to serve.

Method
Mix minced lamb, vegetable salt, pepper, mint, Worcestershire sauce and thyme. Slit chop along the bone to make a pocket.
Stuff a portion of the minced mixture into it. Marinate lamb cutlets with salt, pepper and lemon juice. Keep aside for three hours. Coat with thyme leaves and cook in frying pan on slow flame for 10 minutes. 
Arrange in a plate, serve with mint sauce, mashed potatoes and boiled vegetable.

From Desi Recipes - Delicious Desi Recipes at RecipeTwist.com -

----------


## adele

Wow great recipe. I will sure try it in my home.

----------

